# Must I use UV lamp after applying nail art?



## heyanna (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm planing to open a nail saloon in my hometown, but i have some question about nail art. what does the led nail UV lamp do? Does it curls your are nails or make them stronger or what? what kinds of UV lamp should i buy? Is it important to use it after nail extension?


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought the UV lamps were only for those special gel nail polishes that are supposed to last a month. Ofc correct me if I'm wrong haha


----------



## voila (Mar 6, 2012)

One of my friend works in a nail salon, she told me that the LED nail lamp is for LED Gel, and the UV nail lamp for the UV Gel, they are a little different. The nail lamp help you to dry ur nails in sec. i think the LED &amp; UV Gel are much prettier than the normal Nail polish and just bought some last week, hahaha. I got my nail lamp on Amxzxn, the brand is uspicy, nice pinky Package


----------

